# Horst-Link Lager ICB 02



## Fblu (21. September 2018)

Hallo Community,

ich muss die Teflon-Gleitlager (Horst-Link Lager) an meinem ICB 02 erneuern. 
Laut Carver werden die nicht mehr produziert und vertrieben.

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee wo ich noch welche bekommen kann?
Oder kennt die Abmaße?


----------



## endorphine (27. September 2018)

Moin,

das sind Standard IGUS Gleitlager, es würde mich wundern wenn diese nicht mehr produziert werden.
Die Hülse ist wiederum ein anderes Problem. Die erste Version war Messing, die zweite aus einem Edelstahl.

In den tiefen des Forums gab es mal eine Übersicht der Lagertypen. Leider habe ich keinen Link zur Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphine (30. September 2018)

Die Auflistung habe ich nicht gefunden..aber mir den Lagertyp mal lokal gespeichert.. IGUS JFM-1214-05


----------



## KainerM (5. Oktober 2018)

Hier die Liste.

mfg


----------



## arghlol (4. Dezember 2018)

Es könnte sein, dass ich so eine Edelstahlhülse übrig habe, falls jemand noch eine braucht und damals keine geordert hat.

Edit: Waren noch da, sind aber auch schon wieder weg


----------

